# 8 years ago......



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

*9/11 We will never forget!!!*


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Thanks you Ans. I just saw a 9/11 film at a water utilities emergency mgt. seminar yesterday...very emotional.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*It is so hard to believe that it has been 8 years. My prayers go out to all those that lost loved ones on that day. We will never forget....*


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

RIP


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

It makes me sad today to think of all those innocent people that needlessly lost their lives on that day of the horrific terror attack on our country. May we never forget their sacrifice...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

As many of you I'm sure, I remember exactly what I was doing when I heard the news of the first crash, turning on the tv to witness the second one live. It was incomprehensible. We lost so many lives that day to the insanity that is terrorism. For the rest of us who watched in horror, we also lost a little of our innocence.

On a personal level, my son's best friend who worked in a building close to the attack, had to run, covered in a milky white dust as fast as he could to escape the area. He wound up walking for miles, finally crossing the bridge into Queens. For one of my colleagues, the outcome was far more sinister and devastating. Her son was lost in the twin towers on that fateful day and she and her husband searched with thousands of others, for days and days, hoping against hope that he was simply hurt, or had amnesia, or was in some distant hospital being attended to.

When they finally had a memorial service for their 31 year old, it was attended by many hundreds of people. They didn't even have his body to hold on to, or give him a proper burial. I stood in a long line of mourners to give them a hug and try to offer what little solace I could. It was a long time after that they finally were given his wallet, found in the rubble. For most of us, senseless acts like that are abstract in their horror, but they happen to real people, suffering very real losses.

There were so many heroes that day, on the ill fated planes, on the ground, climbing those stairs of the towers to an almost certain death to do what they were taught, to try to save lives. God bless them all!

We *will* never forget.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Your story gives me goosebumps...thanks for sharing Geri.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I will never forget that day or the lives that were lost. :Cry:


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Yesterday I saw on television the documentary of "102 Minutes That Changed America".
Unbelievable! 

And tonight they will show on television, In Memoriam: New York City, 9/11/01 and the drama United 93.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I will never forget. May their souls rest in peace!
Carole


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I can't believe it's been 8 years. Boy seeing the videos brings me right back to that day. Still brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

It's unthinkable - I've been reading 102 Minutes...a compelling read that I can't put down. It's heartbreaking.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

I saw "In Memorian, New York City, 9/11/01", half way, I had to cry.......:Cry:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

((((((((((((Geri))))))))))))))) that's being way too close to the raw feelings.
I heard a man say they called the area 'Ground Hero' instead of 'Ground Zero'. I wish the news would change over to that term


----------

